# bottle kid - raw egg in milk?



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Quick question, we have a bottle kid (not our idea), born April 15th. We were just given 5 gallons of goat milk FREE from the grocer. It's grocery store milk (pasteurized, homogonized), and it's low fat. ...but it was free.

We also have regular plastic gallon of whole milk which we're mixing with the low fat, but I worry that the little guy is not getting enough nutrition. To complicate, we work during the day so I know he's not getting fed as regularly as he should either. 

He's doing okay, but only, "okay". I was wondering if mixing half a raw egg in with his milk might boost the protein and fat a little - or would egg nog be a big no no? (and no, the doe is not producing enough for all three).


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, so I may have answered my own question - a few google searches and I found out even Story's Guide to... has a baby goat formula that includes a raw egg, a Tbs of corn syrup and even a dash of COD LIVER OIL! (Ick. just the thought).

So, any nay sayers? Am hopeful for answers, advice. We need to do something since his needs are growing and our time available is static.

(oh, and am I a forum supporter now? What the heck is a forum supporter?)


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I saw the beaten egg ones too. For omnivores and carnivores I wouldn't hesitate but with herbivores I'm just not sure.

I'm taking 24 oz whole milk out of a gallon and replacing it with evaporated milk for Almond Joy because she has been depressed and stopped eating after her buddy Peachy died and feels really boney in the ribs and back. All she'll take is a bottle. 1 can of evaporated milk + 1 can of water = whole milk so I figure I have created something similar to half and half for her to up her fat intake.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I wouldn't feed the goat milk from the store - but that is just me.  Mix it half and half with the cow milk and if you want some more fat - I would oppt out for adding in some heavy whipping cream and/or yogurt and not eggs etc. 

I see all these recipes for 'milk' to feed kids and just shake my head. Your whole goat and/or cow milk already has all the nutrition they need it in, I just feed it strait. The only thing I mix in my milk is baking soda - to regulate their tummies (from being bottle babies and having their system re-learn to eat large amounts less often), and their cocci meds. I would never feed a goat eggs - I know some have and had no problems, but really? That just isn't right to me . . .


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've been using eggs for yrs when I don't have enough milk. Just don't go overboard on it. If you are using low fat milk then just give the yolk since the milk has enough protein and it is the egg yolk where the fat is. Cod liver oil is good for vit a, or you can add vitamins.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My answer is no. No. No. No.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Blech. I wouldn't.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Give that low fat stuff to your ducks.
When getting whole milk my bottle babies were not gaining enough.
Well duh they needed more fat!
I added a can of evap to one gallon whole & 1 cup half n half & they started putting it on.
We used to add buttermilk but it's hard to find whole, it's all low fat & reduced fat.

A note for the other poster don't dilute the evap.:cowboy:


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm not diluting the evap milk before adding it. Just saying the evap has more fat in it. I was going to do the buttermilk trick but the only stuff the store here sells is non-fat. She was weaned but she won't even touch Sweet Feed so I had to do something. Now the poor thing has pneumonia on top of not wantng to eat so is getting spoiled in my house so I can keep a close eye on her post pen g shot. I'm paranoid about shots now because of what happened with Peachy. And her legs are already weak so I'm twice as nervous. Look at this twerp.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh that's hilarious squeaky. She looks like a queen on her throne - with all those spots. Probably saying - "Get up Why get up?" 

On a serious note - sorry to hear. Hope she pulls through for yoU!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

This is why I prefer milk replacer to all these homemade concoctions. You can't be sure of the fat %, protein %, etc when you're mixing all sorts of things together. Milk replacer has been formulated to meet the kids' needs exactly.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

All you need to do is read the label on the cans & cartons for fat, protein content etc.
Many of us just do not trust replacer.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd make sure there was more fat in it. Development is incredibly accelerated when they're so young, and they desperately need the fat to grow neurons and other important body parts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you use a replacer, don't use a soy based one.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Just whole milk no egg. Goats aren't meant to eat animal protein. If you need extra fat add some cream to the whole milk. They don't need all the other junk.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

LFRJ said:


> Oh that's hilarious squeaky. She looks like a queen on her throne - with all those spots. Probably saying - "Get up Why get up?"
> 
> On a serious note - sorry to hear. Hope she pulls through for yoU!


The funniest thing is that I realized today while petting her that if I trim her she'll blend in completely. Her brown fur is black at the roots.


----------

